# Needing "kids" fo's, what would you choose?



## samirish (Sep 26, 2013)

So I got a new wholesale client and she says its very common for the parents to come into her shop with their kids.  She says that while the parents shop, she would like the kids to be able to go over to the soap table and pick out a soap so she wants scents kids would go gaga over.  She suggested maybe cotton candy or bubblegum.


I dont usually deal with these kinds of FO's can you guys give me some suggestions?  I usually deal with BB, WSP, NG and Daystar but would not mind trying somewhere new if I had to. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 26, 2013)

Bubblegum was my first thought. I also think simple single note scents like fruits would go over well as would anything that smells like candy and maybe caramel corn.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 26, 2013)

Kudzu FO smells like grape bubblegum. I think maybe I would focus less on kid "scents" then visual presentation and names. For example, put together vanilla and chocolate and call it "ice cream sundae". For a little boy, I might make a soap called "Army Man" and even have a little green army guy tied to the bar.


----------



## Dorado (Sep 26, 2013)

CandyFloss, Bubblegum, Strawberry and Vanilla are my granddaughters favorits. She is 4 years old.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 26, 2013)

I sell mostly to families with babies but also kids.
Raspberry lemonade from wsp I think smells like gummy bears.
Fruit loops from NG
Tootie fruity from NG
Apple cotton candy NG
Doodle bug from NG is a bubblegum and very popular
Jolly rancher from WSP

Those are a few of the 50 or so I use and stand out as my top
Kid ones. 

Hth


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 26, 2013)

There is always Monkey Farts.  However, kids at my shows are generally drawn to Huckleberry Harvest and Raspberry Lemonade sell well for me.   The huckleberry smells more grapey and makes my mouth water.   Fruity Rings sells fairly well but not as well as the others.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 26, 2013)

I've read that kids like fruity scents. The name Monkey Farts is always good for drawing attention!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 26, 2013)

Monkey farts

Bubble gum

watermelon

caramel apple

Birthday cake


----------



## Moot (Sep 26, 2013)

Monkey Farts
Cotton Candy


----------



## eyebright (Sep 26, 2013)

Red Apple from BB


----------



## judymoody (Sep 26, 2013)

My kids detest monkey farts, for what it's worth.

They are girls and generally like fruity or sweet floral scents - sweetpea, black raspberrry vanilla, anything citrus, lavender blends, spearmint.

For boys, dirt FO is popular.


----------



## Second Impression (Sep 26, 2013)

The vendor kids at the farmers market I sell at like eucalyptus mint (think mint chocolate chip ice cream), rose, lime and peaches & cream. Judging by other responses, they're not representative of most kids! 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## newbie (Sep 26, 2013)

Dirt, cotton candy, paradise (Day-star), love spell because it's very fruity smelling but you'd have to change the name except for maybe tween girls, gingerale, believe it or not berrywine from BB (boys have loved it). Paradise has a great reputation with kids and adults.


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2013)

It's not so much that there are particular smells sure to please kids, but that kids are less predictable in that regard than adults -- not that adults are that easy to predict!  Many children will go for smells like "laundry hamper" that adults have come to reject.

But since the object is to have something still acceptable to the parents, knowing this doesn't do you any good.


----------



## green soap (Sep 27, 2013)

Many children customers of mine seem to like the classic peppermint-spearmint EO blend.  Some others like the spicy orange blends (folded orange EO and clove, cinnamon or other spice EOs in small quantities).  Then again others like vanilla-patchouli, or straight vanilla.  Some of the girls like rose and/or lilac, gardenia, jasmin etc.  Pumpkin soap that smells like pumpkin pie is also a hit with my kid customers.


----------



## maloga3 (Oct 25, 2013)

I would go for scents that smell like a popular fav kids' food- like banana bread, chocolate ice cream, etc...
I did just buy the monkey farts, not my personal favorite....but it has the best staying power of any of the scents I've used so far!! My son will be three in February and his favorite is vanilla


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 26, 2013)

My kids love Ginger Lime from BB, Red Apple from BB, Orange EO, Watermelon, Pearberry from BB, Cucumber Melon from BB.


----------

